# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2011 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## killerpop

> Lommilan Vehon luovutushallissa seisoo kiiltävän komea Kukkolan Bussien upouusi Setra S 416 GT-HD/2.
> Tosin auto on vielä rekisteröimätön, että voi olla että havainto kuuluu "Vuonna 2011 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa" osioon.


Tästä tuli sitten MPY-931

----------


## kuukanko

Ja listaus löytyy täältä:
http://jlf.fi/article/115-rekisteroi...suomessa-2011/

----------


## antsa

Kabus sai rekisteriin kaksi tällä erää viimeistä Jyväskylän autoa heti vuoden alkuun. 418 EKY-848 ja 421 EKY-821. Sitten odotellaan seuraavien yksikköä eli mikä vuorossa ?

----------


## Eppu

> Sitten odotellaan seuraavien yksikköä eli mikä vuorossa ?


Voisin nyt jopa veikata Porvoota kun viime vuonna jo kerrottiin, että sinne olisi sellaisia tulossa.

----------


## JT

> Voisin nyt jopa veikata Porvoota kun viime vuonna jo kerrottiin, että sinne olisi sellaisia tulossa.


Ja kuuleman mukaan enää viikoista kyse.

----------


## Lasse

> Ja kuuleman mukaan enää viikoista kyse.


Kyllä näitä kuumeisesti jo odotellaan. Itselläkin digikortti hakusessa, että pääsee nauttimaan.
Jaa, ja pitäis hihnalta kai lähiaikoina valmistua ensimmäinen KC6Z5...

----------


## antsa

Nyt se on sitten valmis eli eka Porvoon kabus 10 EKY-839.

----------


## Lasse

Ja jälleen pukkaa uutta johtotähteä Porvooseen, kun Kaj Forsblomin kolmas Tourismo saatiin kilpiin 26.1.2011:

Oy Kaj Forsblom Ab 10 XVE-637 Mercedes-Benz O350/15 RHD Tourismo

Ja seuraavaksi odottelemme mitkä kilvet torstaina Lappeenrannan suuntaan viety Toimi Vennon uusi Tourismo saapi.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Korsisaari ajeli aamulla 339:iä tuoreella Ivecolla:
Korsisaari 35/IYU-935, Iveco SFR160/6965 (Cursor 8) VNESFR1600M010473 / Irisbus Crossway, ovet 110, 57 paikkaa, käyttöönotto 19.1.2011.

----------


## killerpop

> Ja seuraavaksi odottelemme mitkä kilvet torstaina Lappeenrannan suuntaan viety Toimi Vennon uusi Tourismo saapi.


Toimi Vento #10 SXY-397, rekisteri luettavissa nimimerkin Scan ottamasta kuvasta.

----------


## Lasse

> Ja seuraavaksi odottelemme mitkä kilvet torstaina Lappeenrannan suuntaan viety Toimi Vennon uusi Tourismo saapi.


Ja naapurifoorumilta selvisi tämänkin identtiteetti:

Toimi Vento 10 SXY-397 Mercedes-Benz O350/16 RHD Tourismo M/2

----------


## killerpop

Aronpuron Eero havaitsi Hämeenlinnassa 4.2.2011 käyttöönotetun

Vekka Liikenne #15 FJS-290 Irisbus Crossway

----------


## Eppu

> Aronpuron Eero havaitsi Hämeenlinnassa 4.2.2011 käyttöönotetun
> 
> Vekka Liikenne #15 FJS-290 Irisbus Crossway


Kyllä. Auto ei välttämättä ole vielä linjalla ollutkaan, kun se seisoi hallissa tuliteränä ja puhtoisena.

----------


## antsa

Lisää Porvoolaisia kabusseja 20 EKY-855 tänään näkyvissä.

----------


## C3P

Dahl-linjaliikenteelle Kokkolaan uusi Volvo SKM-845

----------


## antsa

Porvoon seuraava kabus nähnyt päivänvalon eli 45 EKY-864.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:26 ----------

Jani Rinne Ky uusi omni Scania K400 LYY-592.

----------


## antsa

Tuo Toreniuksen EKY-791 on rekisteröity 2.12.2010 joten kuuluu viime vuoden uusiin.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...Korsisaari 35/IYU-935, Iveco SFR160/6965 (Cursor 8) VNESFR1600M010473 / Irisbus Crossway, ovet 110, 57 paikkaa, käyttöönotto 19.1.2011.


Tänään pyörähti Kampissa yllämainitun sisarauto: samanlainen ja -ikäinen Korsisaari 36/IYU-936, valmistenumero VNESFR1600M010474.

----------


## antsa

Porvoon neljäs kabus nähnyt päivänvalon ja rekisteri EKY-870.

----------


## antsa

Niin tuon neljännen numero oli 50 ja edellinen siis 45 EKY-864.

----------


## antsa

Nythän on sitten tuo Reissu Ruotin uusi teli omni 360 jonka kylkinumero on 15 mutta kuka on nähnyt sen rekisteriä ?

----------


## antsa

Nyt lisää tietoa tuosta Ruotista eli Scania k400teliversio ja rekisteri EKY-888.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:19 ----------

Myös Eskelisen omni valmis eli BVY-462 scania k400.

----------


## killerpop

ja se toinen uusi Vekka on
vekka Liikenne #16 FJS-291 Irusbus Crossway LE

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Utsin vähän tunnistetietoja mainituista Vekan Irisbus-paikkureista:
- Vekka 15/FJS-290 Iveco SFR161/Irisbus Crossway LE VNESFR1610M010483
- Vekka 16/FJS-291 Iveco SFR161/Irisbus Crossway LE VNESFR1610M010510

----------


## karihoo

Vielä toistaiseksi valkoisena Ventoniemen uusi MB Tourismo JHT-259

Valmistenumero WEB63203613253133
Käyttöönotettu:16.02.2011
Ensirekisteröity:16.02.2011
Käyttö:Luvanvarainen
Vakuutusyhtiö:Aktia, alkaen: 16.02.2011
Moottorin iskutilavuus 11967 cm3
Käyttövoima:	Dieselöljy

----------


## C3P

> Dahl-linjaliikenteelle Kokkolaan uusi Volvo SKM-845


Nyt on kuvakin firman sivuilla, http://www.dahlbus.fi/kalusto.php

TraFin mukaan malli on Volvo 9713R, joka paljastanee alustan tyypin.

----------


## antsa

Porvoon Liikenteen 80 IJX-380 viides kabus eli sarja täysi. Seuraavia odotellessa arvuutellaan yksikköä.

----------


## J_J

Vuorelan Rami on ilmeisesti hankkinut telialustaisen 9700NG:n. Sellaisesta näköhavainto Kaivokselan Volvolla tänään aamupäivällä.

Lisätietoja saataneen lähipäivinä

----------


## antsa

Lahdessa ajeli tänään Wikströmin uusi omniexpress Scania K400 rekisterillä IJX-400. Luultavasti numero oli 4 mutta sen näin vaan takaviistosta joten varma en ole.

----------


## Automies

ONZ-828 Pohjolan Liikenne 94 Irisbus Arway

Käyttöönottopäivä 4.4.2011

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Lahdessa ajeli tänään Wikströmin uusi omniexpress Scania K400 rekisterillä IJX-400. Luultavasti numero oli 4 mutta sen näin vaan takaviistosta joten varma en ole.


Tämä IJX-400 on sittenkin numero 6 (oli eilen linjalla Kampissa), K400EB 1873431/OmniExpress 360 YK900L360B0008252. Vanha kuutonen on kuulemma mennyt vaihdossa.

----------


## antsa

Seuraava kabus on Kuopion Liikenne 42 IJX-346.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

M. Tervon onniekspressi IJX-377 näyttää olevan Scania K400EB #1873719 ja LAK #YK900L340B0008253: linjaliikennevarusteinen ja runsaspaikkainen (59 + 1) OmniExpress 340 keskiovella.

----------


## antsa

S & P. Lehtonen uusi tourismo JHT-389 vielä valkoisena keikalla.

----------


## JT

> M. Tervon onniekspressi IJX-377 näyttää olevan Scania K400EB #1873719 ja LAK #YK900L340B0008253: linjaliikennevarusteinen ja runsaspaikkainen (59 + 1) OmniExpress 340 keskiovella.


Tämän näköinen:

----------


## Lasse

Viime vuoden isojen tauon jälkeen, on tälläinen ilmestynyt Sörnäisiin:

Kuljetus Kovanen Oy JHT-324 Mercedes-Benz O580 / 15 RHD Travego.

----------


## killerpop

tätä ei oltu kai vielä noteerattu missään, eli Luomalle Volvo B13R / 9700 ja rekisteri pitäisi oleman SVY-296 kunnes toisin todistetaan. Rekisteröity jo 16.2.2011.

----------


## antsa

Kuopion uusin kabus ajeli Lahdessa tänään. 43 IJX-355 oli numeroltaan.

----------


## Lasse

Odotettu Kososen toinen tämän vuoden iso bussi alkaa kait olemaan varusteltu ja valmis jatkamaan matkaansa Lommilasta Kerimäelle. Kysessä siis yhtiön ensimmäinen iso mersu, eli Tourismo!
Kylkinumeron ja kilvet bongaava, täydentäkööt!

----------


## Lasse

25.2.2011 on käyttöönotettu seuraava:
Liikenne Satuli MPY-107 Irisbus Arway 12,8 metrinen ja 1-1-0 ovinen.

----------


## Lasse

Ja lisää uutkaisia:

Vainion Liikenne Oy 28 XMT-856 VDL Bova Futura FHD 127.365, ovet 1-A-0.

Vainion Liikenne Oy ?? XMT-888 VDL Jonckheere JHD 140-460, ovet 1-0-A.

----------


## antsa

Tuolla naapurifoorumilla oli nuo kolme muutakin Pohjolan Matkan Volvoa : 24 THI-924, 113 CHZ-147 ja 149 CHZ-149.

----------


## Lasse

3.1.2011 rekisteröity seuraavanlainen:

Hyvinkään Liikenne Oy 13 BOA-656 VDL Berkhof Ambassador 200, ovet 1-2-0

----------


## ollit

Vainion liikenteelle näkyy tulleen uusi teli-Jonckheere, joka on yhtiön omissa väreissä. Malli on oletettavasti sama kuin Expressbus-maalatussa eli VDL Jonckheere JHD 140-460. Numeroa autolla ei vielä ollut, kilvet XMT-886.

----------


## antsa

Kuopion tällä erää viimeinen kabus 44 IJX-368 valmis. Samalla muutos tuohon Porvoon 10 EKY-839 joka on nyt Lahden Liikenne 315. Eli odotettavissa vielä yksi auto Porvooseen.

----------


## JT

Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1121 Scania K230 4x2 Lahti Scala, CHP-969
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1122 Scania K230 4x2 Lahti Scala, CHP-970

----------


## Tunni

Lehtimäki
9 YVR-181 Volvo B13R/9700HD
13 UCG-800 Volvo B13R teli /9700HD

----------


## C3P

Valkeakosken liikenne #26, IJX-394
Scania K360 IB, 1873968
OmniExpress 340,  YK900L340B0008291
52 paikkaa, 12,89m

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pohjolan Liikenne 95/ONZ-829 (Irisbus SFR160/Arway) näyttää olevan valmistenumeroltaan VNESFR1600M010600, käyttöönotto 4.4.2011 ja paikkoja 51.

----------


## Lasse

S. Kosonen 14 SXY-419 Mercedes-Benz O350 / 16 RHD Tourismo M/2

----------


## antsa

Se Porvoon Liikenteen uusi 10 on IJX-397. Viimeinen kabus tuosta mallista toistaiseksi.

----------


## chauffer

Helb 1123, CHP-971, Scania K230UB4x2, Lahti Scala
Helb 1124, CHP-972, Scania K230UB4x2, Lahti Scala
Helb 1125, CHP-973, Scania K230UB4x2, Lahti Scala
Helb 1126, CHP-974, Scania K230UB4x2, Lahti Scala

----------


## Eppu

Savonlinja #938  RTA-512 Volvo B13R / 9700. Mikäli oven ikkunan läpi otetusta kuvasta oikein luin niin rimpsu olisi YV3T2P424BA149442.

----------


## antsa

Äsken Lahdessa Helsinki - Kuopio vuorolla Savonlinjan uusi Volvo 940 CHO-707.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kampissa olen bongannut kolme Pohjolan Liikenteen uutta pikavuoroautoa, kaikki Scania K400IB/OmniExpress 360 -ExpressBusseja:
- PL 170/IJX-429 Scania 1874594 / LAK YK900L360B0008327
- PL 175/IJX-430 Scania 1874648 / LAK YK900L360B0008328
- PL 977/IJX-431 Scania 1874711 (tähän mulla ei oo korinumeroa)

----------


## antsa

Uusia omneja ovat Pohjolan Matka 162 ZNZ-762 ja 168 ZNZ-768 sekä V-M Mikkola IJX-416 jotka kaikki Scania k400.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...
> - PL 977/IJX-431 Scania 1874711 (tähän mulla ei oo korinumeroa)


Korinumero näyttää olevan se sarjaan sopiva YK900L360B0008329.

Koiviston Auto 315/EKY-839 (Porvoossa ensin käynyt katuri-Kabus) näyttäisi olevan YK9TCA645B4003223.

----------


## killerpop

Lahden bussinäyttelyssä oli muuten Eteläpään Tourismo, unohdin asian kunnes löysin tämän Lassen ottaman kuvan ->linkki kuvaan

Kirjasin tälle Tourismo RHD SXY-433:lle alustanumeron WEB63203613253134, joka olisi heti Ventoniemestä seuraava.

----------


## antsa

Täsmennystä noihin omneihin eli Pohjolan Matkan 162 ja 168 sekä Mikkolan omni ovat 360. Uutena putkahti liikkeelle Valkeakosken Liikenteen 27 NHV-312 omni 340 ja scania k360.

----------


## C3P

> Uutena putkahti liikkeelle Valkeakosken Liikenteen 27 NHV-312 omni 340 ja scania k360.


Tarkennusta edelliseen

Scania K360 EB, 1874705
OmniExpress 340, YK900L340B0008292
58+1 paikkaa, 13,19m

----------


## antsa

Savonlinja uusi omni joka samanlainen kuin 929 on 931 GJY-621.

----------


## antsa

Kolmas samanlainen omni Savonlinjalla äsken Lahdessa 930 GJY-622.

----------


## Lasse

Martti Laurilan uusi Scala kantaa kilpiä NHV-310. Ovet autossa on 1+1+0 ja penkit ovat mallia OmniExpress.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Alunperin kylkinumeroa 6 kantanut Wikströms Busstrafikin Scania IJX-400 on nyttemmin saanut numeron 4 ja nimen "Emil".
Scan-Autolle menikin vaihdossa vanha nelonen (EIS-400) eikä OmniExpress 6/CYP-60, kuten keväällä olin kuullut.

----------


## killerpop

Ja uusia Paunulaisia seuraavasti:

#64 MKK-764 B7R 8700LE
#65 MKK-765 B7R 8700LE
#158 MKK-758 B12B 6x2 8700LE

----------


## Eppu

> Ja uusia Paunulaisia seuraavasti:
> 
> #64 MKK-764 B7R 8700LE
> #65 MKK-765 B7R 8700LE
> #158 MKK-758 B12B 6x2 8700LE


#64: YV3R6R722B1151261, kori P113992
#65: ...1151262, kori P113993
#158: YV3R8R421B1150391, kori P113964, tämä on muuten 51-paikkainen, kun on paksummin pehmustetuilla penkeillä. (Eli yhtä poikittaista tuolia ei mahdu...)

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Savonlinja 937/CHO-682 on Volvo YV3T2P421BA149415 ja Carrus Delta 1153-2.
Martti Laurilan NHV-310 on Scania K*320*UB 1874715, moottorinkin puolesta siis "maaseutuviritetty" Scala. :-)

----------


## deepthroat

> #64: YV3R6R722B1151261, kori P113992
> #65: ...1151262, kori P113993
> #158: YV3R8R421B1150391, kori P113964, tämä on muuten 51-paikkainen, kun on paksummin pehmustetuilla penkeillä. (Eli yhtä poikittaista tuolia ei mahdu...)


Tämän #158 asemapaikkahan tulee olemaan Lempäälä tulevana talvena...

----------


## J_J

> Tämän #158 asemapaikkahan tulee olemaan Lempäälä tulevana talvena...


Jos tämä todella toteutuu suunnitellusti, auto onkin mitä mainioimmalla värityksellä varustettu. Toisaalta myös sijoitus mahdollista joli-liikenteen vara-autokäyttöä varten on täysin loppuun asti harkittu  :Wink:

----------


## deepthroat

> Jos tämä todella toteutuu suunnitellusti, auto onkin mitä mainioimmalla värityksellä varustettu. Toisaalta myös sijoitus mahdollista joli-liikenteen vara-autokäyttöä varten on täysin loppuun asti harkittu


Arvaus lieenee, että autolla ajetaan Lempääläntien ruuhkalähtöjä, sekä linjan 22 vakiautojen huolto yms. taukoja keskellä päivää. Näin ainakin talven autolistoista voisi päätellä.

----------


## dima

Etelä-Karjalan aikuisopisto AKTIVAlle on tullut:

Scania K230UB/ LahtiScala, rekkari NHV-309, VIN 1875492

----------


## Nak

> Martti Laurilan uusi Scala kantaa kilpiä NHV-310. Ovet autossa on 1+1+0 ja penkit ovat mallia OmniExpress.


Scanialta
 löytyi tämmöinen myynnistä, ilmeisesti mennyt vaihdossa?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Savonlinja 938/RTA-512:lle sain alustanumeroksi YV3T2P424BA149442.
Savonlinja 934/GJY-632 taas näyttäisi olevan Scania 1875216 ja LAK YK900L360B0008351.

----------


## dima

Savonlinjan Omnien alustanumeroita:

#930: 1874924
#931: 1874937
#932: 1875107
#933: 1875111

----------


## Rattivaunu

9.9. myöhään saamani tiedon mukaan:

HelB 1203 kantaa kilpiä CHR-116
HelB 1204 kantaa kilpiä CHR-117
HelB 1205 kantaa kilpiä CHR-118

----------


## Miska

> 9.9. myöhään saamani tiedon mukaan:
> 
> HelB 1203 kantaa kilpiä CHR-116
> HelB 1204 kantaa kilpiä CHR-117
> HelB 1205 kantaa kilpiä CHR-118


Nuo lienevät Scaloja, mutta pitkiä vaiko pätkiä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nuo lienevät Scaloja, mutta pitkiä vaiko pätkiä?


Kaksiakselisia, ja huom. kaksilehtisillä etuovilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kaksiakselisia, ja huom. kaksilehtisillä etuovilla.


Yksilehtiseen ei siis oltu HelB:llä tyytyväisiä...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bussimake

Pukkilan Liikenteelle uusi OmniExpress Scania K400IB 6x2,kylkinumerolla 3 ja rekisteri NHV-363

----------


## killerpop

Porin Linjat #31 NHV-347 Scania K??? UB / Lahti Scala

----------


## antsa

Tuohon Savonlinjan 932 rekisteriin korjaus, pitää olla GJY-626 ei OJY.

----------


## Nak

Listauksesta näyttää puuttuvan vielä PL 765:n (Crossari) rekisteri CHP-997

----------


## Nak

PL 776 näytti olevan CHR-108

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne 97, Scania K320 IB OmniExpress 340, XYP-846

----------


## Nak

> Pohjolan Liikenne 97, Scania K320 IB OmniExpress 340, XYP-846


Outoa, että on XYP- alkuinen rek.tunnus, nimittäin esim. PL 91 (Scania K114 / Lahti 540 Falcon) on vuodelta 2002 ja siinäkin on XYP- alkuinen kilpi (XYP-674)

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne 96, Scania K320IB OmniExpress 340, JHK-492

----------


## dima

Savonlinja #935 Scania K400IB/ OmniExpress 360, GJY-655
YS2K4X200001875828 

Auto rekisteröity 6/10 ja on SL-Autoyhtymän nimissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Auto rekisteröity 6/10 ja on SL-Autoyhtymän nimissä.


Pitikö rekisteröinnin olla 6/11 vai onko tuo bussi käytetty?

----------


## antsa

Tarkoittaa varmaan 6.10 eli siis lokakuussa meni ainakin Autokorilta asiakkaalle  :Smile:

----------


## dima

Juuri tuota tarkoitin. Eli tuli vaan väärä kirjoitusmuoto.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pohjolan Liikenne 26/JGX-739 näyttää olevan Scania 1874691 ja LAK YK900L330B0008330. Tämä on siis sama auto, joka esiintyi Lahden näyttelyssä erheellisellä kylkinumerolla 15.
Savonlinja 938/RTA-512 on korinumeroltaan 1153-3.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pukkilan Liikenne 3/NHV-363 näyttäisi olevan Scania 1875352 ja LAK YK900L360B0008359.

----------


## tuokiak

> Ja listaus löytyy täältä:
> http://jlf.fi/article/115-rekisteroi...suomessa-2011/


Onko kenelläkään ollut aikaa/mahdollisuutta tehdä vastaavaa listausta yli 10 tonnisista busseista vuosilta 2000-2006?  
Pienet Mersut, Volkkarit ym. kun ovat usein noissa virallisissa rekisteröinneissä mukana - yhtään niitä pieniäkään väheksymättä :Smile:

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pari ovimonttua:
- Porvoon Liikenne 45/EKY-864 YK9TCA645B4003225
- Porvoon Liikenne 80/IJX-380 YK9TCA645B4003227

----------


## JT

Uusi PL #35 Scania OmniExpress 320 linjalla 290 (14.00 Virkkalasta). Rekisteriä en nähnyt.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Naapurifoorumin kollegan ja Trafin tiedon mukaan Lehtosen Liikenteellä Joensuussa on uusi Scania K230UB #1876403/Lahti Scala kilviltään CIJ-158.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pohjolan Liikenne 35/CIJ-149:n ovimontusta bongasin Scania K320IB 1876087 ja LAK YK900L330B0008331.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Lehtosen Liikenteen CIJ-158:n kylkinumero on 16.
Porvoon Liikenne 50/EKY-870 on Kabus YK9TCA645B4003226.
Savonlinja 932/GJY-626 on korinumeroltaan YK900L360B0008349.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Hämeenlinnassa on kolme uutta paikkuria:
- Hämeen Linja 11/ENI-773 Volvo B7RLE (EEV) YV3R6R72XBA147166 / Volvo 8900LE, ovet 121 (Lahden näyttelyssä ollut Volvon entinen esittelyauto)
- Vekka Liikenne 2/NHV-568 Iveco SFR161 VNESFR1610M012909 / Irisbus Crossway LE, ovet 220
- Vekka Liikenne 3/NHV-569 Iveco SFR161 VNESFR1610M012904 / Irisbus Crossway LE, ovet 220

----------


## Nak

Busmo Oy oli näemmä hankkinut uuden Ikea Irisbus Crosswayn. Rek. Nro oli UOF-408.

----------


## Nak

Linjalla 177M näytti ajavan PL 39, CIJ-196, Scania Omniexpress 320

----------


## Nak

> Busmo Oy oli näemmä hankkinut uuden Ikea Irisbus Crosswayn. Rek. Nro oli UOF-408.


Hakaniemessä oli samanlainen, rekisteri UOF-407

----------


## kuukanko

Vehico Oy UOF-404 Irisbus Crossway LE, käyttöönotto 12.12.2011

----------


## Nak

> Vehico Oy UOF-404 Irisbus Crossway LE, käyttöönotto 12.12.2011


Eihän vaan ollut HSL-värinen? Eilen länsiväylällä tuli vastaan HSL-värinen Crossway LE ilman mitään tunnuksia tai numeroita, rekisteriä en nähnyt

----------


## kuukanko

> Eihän vaan ollut HSL-värinen?


On HSL-värinen.

----------


## zige94

> Vehico Oy UOF-404 Irisbus Crossway LE, käyttöönotto 12.12.2011


Kenen firman auto tämä "virallisesti" on, vai onko tämä valmistajan vara-auto?

----------


## Nak

> Kenen firman auto tämä "virallisesti" on, vai onko tämä valmistajan vara-auto?


Vehicon auto, eli maahantuojan. Edellinen "vara-auto" on nyt ollut pidempään jo Westendin Linjan käytössä  (WL 28 / CHP-939)

----------


## Palomaa

> Vehicon auto, eli maahantuojan. Edellinen "vara-auto" on nyt ollut pidempään jo Westendin Linjan käytössä  (WL 28 / CHP-939)


Taidat puhua moisesta?
Tuohan on ollut jo vaikka kenellä.. Vekalla, Pohjolan Liikenteellä, Westendin Linjalla, ketäs muita?

----------


## Nak

> Taidat puhua moisesta?
> Tuohan on ollut jo vaikka kenellä.. Vekalla, Pohjolan Liikenteellä, Westendin Linjalla, ketäs muita?


Siinäpä ne taisi olla. Sehän se tuon vara-auton idea on että kiertää liikennöitsijöillä, joilta auto on syystä tai toisesta takuukorjauksissa. Tuo chp-939 on ainakin syyskuulta asti ollut Westendillä. Aiemmatkin vara-autot löytyvät Westendin väreistä, Wl 21(CHL-642) ja Wl 29(VHZ-791). Nämä kaksi ovat vierailleet lisäksi myös Veolialla. 

Zige mainitsi sinisen sisävärityksen tuossa UOF-404:ssa, joten olisikohan se alunperin yksi westendille syksyksi 11 tilattuja autoja?

----------


## kuukanko

> S & P. Lehtonen uusi tourismo JHT-389 vielä valkoisena keikalla.


Epun kuvan perusteella kyseessä onkin Tourino.

----------


## 034

http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/V/Va...i81+010413.JPG

Tämä UOF-404 näyttäs olevan nykyään Vaasan suunnalla kuvattuna tämän vuoden alusta. Onkos edelleen HSL väreissä vai teipattu uusiksi?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä UOF-404 näyttäs olevan nykyään Vaasan suunnalla kuvattuna tämän vuoden alusta. Onkos edelleen HSL väreissä vai teipattu uusiksi?


Bussifriikki kertoi toissapäivänä tällä foorumilla uusista kuvistaan Vaasasta, joissa UOF-404 esiintyy vielä HSL-väreissä (ilman HSL-teippauksia).

----------

